# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  San Miguel [Cleveland]

## xara

Το *ΕΓ/ΟΓ CLEVELAND* μεταδρομολογείται, μετα απο πολλά χρόνια, απο τη γραμμη Ερέτρια-Ωρωπός, στη γραμμή Αγ.Κωνσταντίνος-Αγ.Γεώργιος

----------


## xara

> Το ΕΓ/ΟΓ CLEVELAND μεταδρομολογείται, μετα απο πολλά χρόνια, απο τη γραμμη Ερέτρια-Ωρωπός, στη γραμμή Αγ.Κωνσταντίνος-Αγ.Γεώργιος


Εφυγε απο Ερέτρια.
Καλά ταξίδια στη νέα του γραμμή...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Το ΕΓ/ΟΓ CLEVELAND μεταδρομολογείται, μετα απο πολλά χρόνια, απο τη γραμμη Ερέτρια-Ωρωπός, στη γραμμή Αγ.Κωνσταντίνος-Αγ.Γεώργιος
> 			
> 		
> 
> Εφυγε απο Ερέτρια.
> Καλά ταξίδια στη νέα του γραμμή...


Το είδα στο λιμάνι του Αγ. Κωνσταντίνου δυστηχώς δεν κατάφερα να βγάλω φώτο  :cry:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η ''παντόφλα'' CLEVELAND φέτος τον Οκτώβρη, φτάνει στον ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο από τον ¶γιο Γεώργιο Εύβοιας.

CLEVELAND.jpg

----------


## fantasia

Παιδιά αν βρεθείτε από τα μέρη του ¶γιου Κωνσταντίνου πέραστε με το CLEVELAND!!! απέναντι......
είναι πολύ γραφικό το χωριουδάκι στο ¶γιο Γεώργιο Εύβοιας, μπορείτε να ευχαριστηθείτε φρέσκο ψάρι... και μόνο 1 1/2 ώρα από την Αθήνα

Να ενισχύουμε και τις παλιές παντόφλες που παλεύουν σε μη κερδοφόρες γραμμές καμιά φορά   :Wink:

----------


## xara

> Παιδιά αν βρεθείτε από τα μέρη του ¶γιου Κωνσταντίνου πέραστε με το CLEVELAND!!! απέναντι......
> είναι πολύ γραφικό το χωριουδάκι στο ¶γιο Γεώργιο Εύβοιας, μπορείτε να ευχαριστηθείτε φρέσκο ψάρι... και μόνο 1 1/2 ώρα από την Αθήνα
> 
> Να ενισχύουμε και τις παλιές παντόφλες που παλεύουν σε μη κερδοφόρες γραμμές καμιά φορά


Ι) CLEVELAND: Απο τα όμορφα ανοιχτού τύπου ΕΓ/ΟΓ. Το γνωρίζω απ' όταν έκανε Ωρωπό-Ερέτρια.
ΙΙ) Προτείνεις κάποια καλή ψαροταβέρνα;
ΙΙΙ) Συμφωνώ.

----------


## fantasia

Xara.. ο μαστρο-Γιάννης έχει τα καλύτερα ψάρια και καλές τιμές..μόλις βγεις στο λιμάνι του χωριού στα 200 μέτρα..όπου και να ρωτήσεις το ξέρουν!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Μήπως να οργανώσουμε καμιά εκδρομή με το σκάφος?

----------


## Thanasis89

Το Cleveland στην Ερέτρια για συντήρηση.

----------


## noulos

Το Cleveland βρίσκεται αραγμένο στις καφετέριες της Ερέτριας!

----------


## caterina75

> Το Cleveland βρίσκεται αραγμένο στις καφετέριες της Ερέτριας!

----------


## Leo

Το Σάββατο 23 Αυγούστου έφθασε στον ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο απο την Εύβοια και απέπλευσε μετά από 20 περίπου λεπτά. Το απόγευμα που πήγα στην Αιδηψό δεν ήταν εκεί ούτε το βράδυ έκανε δρομολόγιο ... Δεν ξέρω από που κάνει δρομολόγια τελικά.... :Confused: 

Cleveland.jpg

----------


## nautikos

> Δεν ξέρω από που κάνει δρομολόγια τελικά....


Φιλε Leo κανει δρομολογια μεταξυ _Αγ Κωνσταντινου_ και _Αγ Γεωργιου Λιχαδας_ που ειναι ακριβως απεναντι απο το πρωτο λιμανι :Wink: .

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ nautikos, νόμισα ότι έιναι φάντασμα και δεν την έβρισκα πουθενά...  :Smile:

----------


## xara

Το Cleveland στο Πέραμα; Γιατί;

----------


## Thanasis89

Λέτε να ναυλώθηκε ;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## caterina75

Μεχρι προχτες ηταν αραγμενο εξω απο τα καφε τις Ερετριας.

----------


## despo

Και πριν λιγο εθεάθη ανοιχτά της Ζακύνθου με σημαία Καμπότζης (!) και προορισμό έγραφε ... τον Πειραιά. Φαίνεται -τι άλλο- να πουλήθηκε και να πηγαίνει κατα μεριά ξενητειά.

----------


## vaggelis

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΕΡΝΑ ΤΟ ΓΙΒΡΑΛΤΑΡ ΜΕ ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΩΡΙΣΜΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΜΥΝΗ ΠΟΛΙ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΙΣΠΑΝΙΑ

----------


## xara

> ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΕΡΝΑ ΤΟ ΓΙΒΡΑΛΤΑΡ ΜΕ ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΩΡΙΣΜΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΜΥΝΗ ΠΟΛΙ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΙΣΠΑΝΙΑ


 Α ρε Δόξες το *ΚΛΗΒΕΛΑΝΤ!*
Καλές θάλασσες να έχει στη νέα του καριέρα, στη νέα του πατρίδα.
Ξέρουμε το νέο του όνομα ή κράτησαν το ίδιο;

----------


## fantasia

¶ρεσε στους νέους πλοιοκτήτες το όνομα του και δεν του το άλλαξαν, έτσι παραμένει το "*ΚΛΗΒΕΛΑΝΤ*" και συνεχίζει το ταξίδι του  με προορισμό το Μαλιμπού αν δεν κάνω λάθος... :Wink:

----------


## cataman

Κατόπιν υπόδειξης του φίλου Thanasis89 για το ποιά παντόφλα είναι αυτή της φωτογραφίας, (από ένα ταξιδάκι που έκανα μετά τίς συζύγου, τέλος Μαίου ή αρχές Ιουνίου 2001 από Ωρωπό για Ερέτρια), πρέπει να είναι το Cleveland.

scan0002a.JPG
scan0003a.JPG

Το καλύτερο από το ταξιδάκι είναι ότι καθώς πλησιάζαμε στην Ερέτρια συναντήσαμε μία άλλη παντόφλα: την "Ερέτρια".

Eretria1a.JPG

----------


## GST

ΣΤΗ ΦΩΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΛΗΒΕΛΑΝΤ ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΕΙ ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΡΑΓΜΕΝΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΟ ΜΙΧΑΛΑΚΗΣ ΙΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Β. ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΑΜΕ ΠΙΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ. ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΕΙΣ

----------


## cataman

> ΣΤΗ ΦΩΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΛΗΒΕΛΑΝΤ ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΕΙ ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΡΑΓΜΕΝΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΟ ΜΙΧΑΛΑΚΗΣ ΙΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Β. ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΑΜΕ ΠΙΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ. ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΕΙΣ


Δυστυχώς φίλε GST αυτές οι φωτογραφίες τραβήχτηκαν χωρίς ναυτηλιακή σκέψη και με ''αναλογική'' φωτογραφική μηχανή πρίν από 8 χρόνια. Τότε δεν με ενδιέφεραν οι φωτογραφίσεις πλοίων.
Τώρα που είμαι μέλος αυτού του forum τις έψαξα, τις βρήκα και πραγματικά είναι μεγάλη μου χαρά να τις μοιράζομαι μαζί σας.

----------


## Appia_1978

Το 2006 στο Αίγιο:

Cleveland@Aigio.JPG

----------


## xara

[QUOTE=Appia_1978;304317]Το 2006 στο Αίγιο:

QUOTE]
 Ήμουν Αίγιο και δεν το είδα;

:shock:

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Το 2006 στο Αίγιο:
> 
> Cleveland@Aigio.JPG


Εδώ είναι στον Αγ.Κων/νο όταν έκανε το δρομολόγιο πρός Αγ.Γεώργιο Λιχάδας στην Εύβοια.

----------


## Appia_1978

Εννοείς, στη φωτογραφία μου;

Σε διαβεβαιώ, ότι είναι τραβηγμένη το Νοέμβριο του 2006, στο Αίγιο  :Very Happy: 




> Εδώ είναι στον Αγ.Κων/νο όταν έκανε το δρομολόγιο πρός Αγ.Γεώργιο Λιχάδας στην Εύβοια.

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Εννοείς, στη φωτογραφία μου;
> 
> Σε διαβεβαιώ, ότι είναι τραβηγμένη το Νοέμβριο του 2006, στο Αίγιο


Πιστεύω ότι είναι Εύβοια γιατί το σημείο απέναντι είναι σίγουρα ο Αγ Γεώργιος Λιχάδας

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε μου, ζητώ χιλιά συγγνώμη!!!
Ξανακοίταξα στο δίσκο μου και πράγματι η φωτογραφία είναι από τον ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο. Εκείνη την ημέρα ήμουνα και στο Αίγιο και μπέρδεψα τις πόλεις ...  :Surprised: ops:




> Πιστεύω ότι είναι Εύβοια γιατί το σημείο απέναντι είναι σίγουρα ο Αγ Γεώργιος Λιχάδας

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Φίλε μου, ζητώ χιλιά συγγνώμη!!!
> Ξανακοίταξα στο δίσκο μου και πράγματι η φωτογραφία είναι από τον ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο. Εκείνη την ημέρα ήμουνα και στο Αίγιο και μπέρδεψα τις πόλεις ... ops:


 Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ζητάς συγγνώμη.Όλοι κάνουμε λάθη. :Wink:

----------


## xara

Εθεάθη στο Καμερούν (Ντουάλα) 31/1/2011 !
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/def...date=1/31/2011 6:48:17 PM

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΚΛΗΒΕΛΑΝΤ_ (ευφάνταστο όνομα για Ελληνική παντόφλα) κατασκευάστηκε το _1976_ στο ναυπηγείο _Παπαστεφάνου_ του Περάματος, με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 5498_ και _IMO 7642857_.

Πλοίο του Ευβοικού, δούλεψε κυρίως και για πολλά χρόνια στην γραμμή Ωρωπού - Ερέτριας, ενώ τα τελευταία του χρόνια στην χώρα μας βρισκόταν στην γραμμή Αγίου Κωνσταντίνου - Αγίου Γεωργίου (Ευβοίας).

36.jpg
_Οκτώβριος 2007 - Άγιος Κωνσταντίνος_

Στα τέλη του 2008 με την πώληση του σε εταιρεία του εξωτερικού διαγράφεται οριστικά από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια, και τον Ιανουάριο του _2009_ μετά από τις απαραίτητες εργασίες στο ναυπηγείο Ψυχάλη του Περάματος, αναχωρεί για την Δυτική Αφρική με το ίδιο όνομα, _CLEVELAND_, και σημαία Καμπότζης.

35.jpg
_Ιανουάριος 2009 - Πέραμα_

Δραστηριοποιείται μέχρι και τις ημέρες μας ανάμεσα Καμερούν και Ισημερινής Γουινέας έχοντας μετονομαστεί πλέον σε _SAN MIGUEL_. Τελευταία του εμφάνιση στο AIS μόλις πριν ένα μήνα από το νησί Malabo του Καμερούν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το πλοίο σε φωτό από την δυτική Αφρική και την Ισημερινή Γουινέα, όπου συνεχίζει να δραστηριοποιείται μέχρι σήμερα ως _SAN MIGUEL_. Από το flickr και τα φωτοάλμπουμς της τεχνικής εταιρείας SOMAGEC.

Bata Guinea Ecuatorial_03-2014_02.jpg
Λιμάνι Bata, Μάρτιος 2014, δεξιά, ενώ διακρίνεται στην μέση και το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ της Κέρκυρας.

Bata Guinea Ecuatorial_03-2014_03.jpg
Λιμάνι Bata, Μάρτιος 2014, πρώτο από αριστερά, ενώ τρίτο από αριστερά βλέπουμε επίσης το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ της Κέρκυρας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία πολύ πρόσφατη (μόλις δέκα ημερών) φωτογραφία του πλοίου ανέβηκε στο shipspotting. _Βλέπουμε_ το παλιό φέρρυ του Ευβοικού σε αρκετά καλή κατάσταση, σε αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι Bata της Ισημερινής Γουινέας την 16η Φεβρουαρίου 2017.

----------


## sotiris97

https://www.google.gr/url?sa=i&rct=j...01099813429043
Να δουμε και μια περιπετεια που ειχε το πλοιο πριν 3 χρονια οπου δεχτηκε επιθεση απο πειρατες καθως βρισκεταν σε προγραμματισμενο δρομολογιο απο Μalabo για Bata  και αγνοειταν για 5 ημερες περιπου αφου ειχαν αποσυνδεσει ολα τα συστηματα για να μην γινει αντιληπτο απο τα ρανταρ...Στη συνεχεια συμφωνα με το αρθρο εψαξαν το πλοιο για χρηματα αλλα δεν βρηκαν τιποτα ομως κρατησαν ομηρους το καπετανιο το μηχανικο και ενα μελος του πληρωματος ακομη ζητωντας απο τον πλοιοκτητη λυτρα...τελικα το πλοιο μετα απο 5 ημερες επεστρεψε στο Malabo....αληθεια γνωριζουμε ποιο ειναι το διπλανο του στη φωτογραφια του αρθρου???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ....αληθεια γνωριζουμε ποιο ειναι το διπλανο του στη φωτογραφια του αρθρου???


"Δικό σας" ήταν το διπλανό φίλε Σωτήρη, και εννοώ βέβαια του Ρίου. Είναι το _MARIAM 1_ πρώην _ΕΛΕΝΗ_ και ακόμα ...πιό πρώην _ΣΟΦΡΑΣ_ (_εδώ_ το θέμα του στο φόρουμ).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για το ιστορικό του _ΚΛΗΒΕΛΑΝΤ_ έχουμε αναφερθεί σε παλαιότερα ποστ, και αρκετά αναλυτικά στο ποστ Νο 33, _εδώ_.

Αφορμή για αυτό το ποστ στάθηκε το ότι πρόσφατα και από πολύ έγκυρη πηγή έμαθα τον λόγο που το πλοίο είχε πάρει το συγκεκριμμένο όνομα, το οποίο όπως και να το κάνουμε "ξένιζε" κάπως, τουλάχιστον για ελληνική παντόφλα. Οι γονείς του πρώτου του πλοιοκτήτη, ήταν μετανάστες στην πόλη Κλίβελαντ των ΗΠΑ, όπου σύμφωνα με την πηγή μου : _"προόδευσαν και έκαναν περιουσία, οπότε τα παιδιά τους θέλοντας να τιμήσουν την πόλη έδωσαν το όνομα στο πλοίο"_. Το ίδιο όνομα, προς τιμή των παλαιών πλοιοκτητών, διατήρησε και ο μετέπειτα πλοιοκτήτης του, *κ. Ιωάννης Σαχίνης.*

Μιας και δεν το έχουμε μέχρι σήμερα αναφέρει στο παρόν θέμα (περιέργως !!!), να πούμε ότι το _ΚΛΗΒΕΛΑΝΤ_ ανήκε σε μία "ξεχωριστή" σειρά παντοφλών που κατασκευάστηκαν στο Πέραμα στα μέσα περίπου της δεκαετίας '70. Ήταν πανομοιότυπο και αδελφό πλοίο με το μοιραίο _ΑΘΕΝΣ_, τα _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Π_, _ΘΕΟΦΑΝΗΣ_ και _ΠΩΛ_ του Ρίου, και ...κονταδελφό με το _ΘΑΣΟΣ Ι_ (όλα κατασκευασμένα στα Ηνωμένα Ναυπηγεία ΑΝΒΕ Πέραμα - ΙΤΕΑ Α.Ε.). Τα αρχικά μέτρα του ήταν 59.52m x 10.7m, ενώ κατόπιν μετασκευής 62m x 13m.

Τέλος, να το δούμε σε λεπτομέρεια από καρτ ποστάλ στην Ερέτρια, στην αρχική του μορφή, νεότευκτο ακόμα κάπου στα τέλη δεκαετίας '70. Δεν μπορώ να είμαι βέβαιος, και αν ξέρει κάποιος ας μας πει, αν το πλοίο τα πρώτα του τουλάχιστον χρόνια είχε αυτό το κίτρινο χρώμα με το οποίο το βλέπουμε, μιας και η καρτ ποστάλ είναι εμφανώς επιχρωματισμένη._

Postcard.jpg
Από το προσωπικό μου αρχείο.

_Σημείωση για τους ...ορθογράφους : Το όνομα του πλοίου το γράφω με ήτα (Η) διότι έτσι ήταν εγγεγραμμένο (καλώς ή κακώς) στα ελληνικά νηολόγια, ΚΛΗΒΕΛΑΝΤ και όχι ΚΛΙΒΕΛΑΝΤ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αφορμή για αυτό το ποστ στάθηκε το ότι πρόσφατα και από πολύ έγκυρη πηγή έμαθα τον λόγο που το πλοίο είχε πάρει το συγκεκριμμένο όνομα, το οποίο όπως και να το κάνουμε "ξένιζε" κάπως, τουλάχιστον για ελληνική παντόφλα. Οι γονείς του πρώτου του πλοιοκτήτη, ήταν μετανάστες στην πόλη Κλίβελαντ των ΗΠΑ, όπου σύμφωνα με την πηγή μου : _"προόδευσαν και έκαναν περιουσία, οπότε τα παιδιά τους θέλοντας να τιμήσουν την πόλη έδωσαν το όνομα στο πλοίο"_. Το ίδιο όνομα, προς τιμή των παλαιών πλοιοκτητών, διατήρησε και ο μετέπειτα πλοιοκτήτης του, *κ. Ιωάννης Σαχίνης.*
> 
> Σημείωση για τους ...ορθογράφους : Το όνομα του πλοίου το γράφω με ήτα (Η) διότι έτσι ήταν εγγεγραμμένο (καλώς ή κακώς) στα ελληνικά νηολόγια, ΚΛΗΒΕΛΑΝΤ και όχι ΚΛΙΒΕΛΑΝΤ.


Είχα κ εγώ αυτή την απορία αλλά μου πέρασε από το μυαλό αυτός ο λόγος χωρίς να ξέρω πώς κ τι.Αν θα έχεις δει στην επαρχία,κάποιοι βγάζουν/έβγαζαν τα μαγαζιά τους ονόματα από τον τόπο που είχαν μεταναστεύσει.
Παρεμπιπτόντως,ταξίδεψα Ωρωπό/Ερέτρεια με την παντόφλα στα τελευταία της στην Ελλάδα.

Μην απολογείσαι γιά την ορθογραφία αφού αυτή του ονόματος του πλοίου δεν αλλάζει.
Είμαι κ εγώ της παλιάς σχολής/ορθογραφίας,όπως θα ξέρεις φίλε μου, όπου γίνεται η πλησιέστερη απόδοση οπτικά στα ελληνικά της ξένης λέξης.Τώρα...η ξένη λέξη αποδίδεται με την απλούστερη ορθογραφία στα ελληνικά.
Δλδ με την παλιά ορθογραφία είναι βόλλεϋ,με την καιρνούργια βόλεϊ.Πες μου εσύ τι είναι ποιό ωραίο.
Συγγνώμη γιά το εκτός θέματος.

----------


## GST

Το χρώμα του παλιά ήταν μπεζ - όχρα. Όχι τόσο έντονο κίτρινο.

----------

